# live sand substatute



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

hey guys i need a good substrate for my tank but i think live sand is a little expensive. can i use playground sand? and if not is there any good safe substatute???


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Fw/sw/bw?


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

salt water. 65 gallons


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You can use playsand. However, I wouldn't recommend it at all. It has a large amount of silicates, which means a lot of diatoms, and it is very light and cloudy, which means it can float through the tank and screw up powerheads and the like. And it doesn't look very natural.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

ok, i'll deffinantly give some thought to live sand.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

You can buy base sand for half the price: Dr Foster & Smith

Add a little live sand to seed it, and there you go!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I personally use medium-grained aragonite. I love it.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

i like wake49's idea


----------

